
Arrested DevOps Live – with Andrew Clay Shafer and Bryan Cantrill [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNfAAQUQ_54
======
pdkl95
> "All of these fucking leadership principles from all these organizations:
> *where is integrity?!" \- Bryan Cantrill

Hear, hear!

~~~
frederickbonger
Integrity? Bryan Cantrill still hasn't apologized for:

\- Calling a core node.js developer an asshole in public

\- Throwing him under the bus, and

\- Saying that if he was an employee, he'd be fired, full stop

... all while talking about the importance of empathy:
[https://www.joyent.com/blog/the-power-of-a-
pronoun](https://www.joyent.com/blog/the-power-of-a-pronoun)

And of course, there's the "Have you kissed a girl?" response[1] from early in
his career. He doesn't seem to have actually changed since then, he just
figured out that if you hide your social aggression behind feel-good
platitudes, you can get away with a lot more.

[1]
[http://www.osnews.com/story/28261/_Have_you_ever_kissed_a_gi...](http://www.osnews.com/story/28261/_Have_you_ever_kissed_a_girl_)

~~~
cookiecaper
Cantrill is really an interesting character who has been through some hard
knocks (Sun -> Oracle) and what must be some very stinging disappointments
over the course of his career. I think it's a reasonable inference that at
some point, a smart, high-level engineer like himself would have wised up to
the game. Right now, that's the best interpretation I have for his conduct re:
pronouns, and some of the more transparent sales pitches that bleed through
his presentations.

His talks are really intriguing for me personally, as I find it therapeutic to
try to watch him narrate his conflicted feelings on the rising
containerization revolution; I hold many of the same views, including a deep
disappointment for the way this has all played out; I can only imagine it's
worse for Cantrill, who, as an Solaris/OpenSolaris/illumos dev, has been
dealing with this type of disappointment for 20+ years.

In one talk, he compares the complexity of a modern devops infrastructure to a
nuclear reactor, and in another, he talks about it in terms of God granting
fire to mankind, before mankind puts it out without learning to cook because
they were afraid that it was too hot. He talks about how he is going to try to
discuss some containerization fads "without having an aneurysm".

Cantrill is great and we need more visibility from people like him.

~~~
justicezyx
His historical account on container technology is to me very much a sales
pitch for Joyent.

The container we talk today is more about packaging and cluster
management/orchestration, which is completely independent to the
resource/security isolation of what's been invented long before Docker. Note
that those things are not important, it's just only a part of the pillars, and
TBH, a relatively less important part.

~~~
al452
That it works as a sales pitch doesn't mean it's inaccurate. The focus of
container work pre-Docker _really was_ all about isolation not packaging.

------
bogomipz
At 22:33 in the video Bryan Cantrill states "S3 was arguably a lucky
innovation for Amazon."

Does anyone know what he is implying here? What was "lucky" about it?

~~~
windowsworkstoo
lucky that folks wanted massive storage and only wanted to pay for what they
stored.

also lucky they were Johnny on the spot and had the right mix of product at
the right time

~~~
Natales
Exactly. "Never confuse wisdom with luck" (44th Ferengi Rule of Acquisition)

